# Tbol - is it worth it



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Is a tbol only cycle for 8 to 10 weeks at 60mg or 100mg worth it for lean gains, it's also pretty pricey by looks of it

how much does it shut your own test down ? I'd run pct anyway but is it needed ?

Looking for views from people who have ran it and what your experience was


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

finished pct for tbol yesterday. only did 6 weeks at 100mg (underdosed veyron) just helped me gain back what i lost from not being able to train alot faster than i would of if i had done without. i would defo run it again although the back pumps were bad. would defo do it again and prob would do it longer as well as strength gains i only really started noticin towards the end of 3rd week.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I ran 5 weeks at 60mg and then 2 @ 80mg

Gained 7kg....ran a light pct of clomid and nolva, have not bothered with pct since


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

So would you say tbol is worth the ££££


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ye defo


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tbols great, especially if your willing invest to run it properly. 80-100mg ed for 10 weeks would yeild good results.

Mainly strength gains but you can expect half a stone of quality muacle if your diet, training and sleep are all good. Keep taurine for pumps.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

And it shouldnt be that pricey at all, probably a tad pricier then dbol.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Tbols great, especially if your willing invest to run it properly. 80-100mg ed for 10 weeks would yeild good results.
> 
> Mainly strength gains but you can *expect half a stone of quality muacle if your diet*, training and sleep are all good. Keep taurine for pumps.


you need to eat more if you can only gain 7lb in 10 weeks imo


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tbol deffo is worth its price.

Great lean gains and a very versatile steroid as it can be used to lean bulk or cut, both with great results.

I have run it for 10 weeks at 100mg/day and have made gains which i am very happy with and would run this same cycle again without doubt.

The strength gains and minimal sides make it great for people that have to be careful with other AAS due to sides, but you still get the strength and mass.

PCT, i have a simple nolva 20/20/20/20 as it is a mild steroid it should be enough, and my research and questions to others have confirmed this for me.

But what i must stress is that without a good diet and training you'll be ****ing in the wind with any AAS cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

safc49 said:


> you need to eat more if you can only gain 7lb in 10 weeks imo


How much quality lean muscle do you reckon you could gain from Tbol in 10 weeks?


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

The guy has written he put 7kg on, not 7lb which is a fair amount of weight in 10 weeks


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

its dianabol that doesnt convert to estrogen, so most of what you gain you should keep in theory bro. all the best


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

safc49 said:


> you need to eat more if you can only gain 7lb in 10 weeks imo


Quality muscle gain and not just weight gain??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jazzi said:


> The guy has written he put 7kg on, not 7lb which is a fair amount of weight in 10 weeks


Your on about a different person


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

My bad, I read it wrong, the op was saying he was hoping to put 7lb on over a 10 week course !


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> its dianabol that doesnt convert to estrogen, so most of what you gain you should keep in theory bro. all the best


In theory you're right mate, but just to add

Many people think Tbol is a completely dry steroid which it isn't, its more of a cross between Dbol and Anavar in the sense that its not watery but isn't 100% dry either... but you can further help the dryness with the right diet and supps like Vit C.

Also it doesn't aromatise so no worries of gyno but you may get puffy nipples though, i have had puff nipples and so have others but no lumps under or soreness/sensitivity so not something that worried me.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I put on 7kg in 8 weeks with lots of clean food

Was my first cycle and I did run a log on here but I think I deleted it.

Still have start / finish pics somewhere


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

safc49 said:


> you need to eat more if you can only gain 7lb in 10 weeks imo





theBEAST2002 said:


> Tbols great, especially if your willing invest to run it properly. 80-100mg ed for 10 weeks would yeild good results.
> 
> Mainly strength gains but you can expect half a stone of *quality muacle* if your diet, training and sleep are all good. Keep taurine for pumps.


my apologies theBEAST2002, dont know how i missed that. i fcukin highlighted it! i had to read it 3 times before i caught on


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

CJ said:


> I put on 7kg in 8 weeks with lots of clean food
> 
> Was my first cycle and I did run a log on here but I think I deleted it.
> 
> Still have start / finish pics somewhere


was that mostly muscle or was there a fair bit of fat?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

safc49 said:


> was that mostly muscle or was there a fair bit of fat?


Held same condition buddy. Perhaps even leaned up a tad. Really enjoyed the cycle and was well documented on here so no BS


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds like a brilliant cycle mate. well done. id be well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

safc49 said:


> sounds like a brilliant cycle mate. well done. id be well chuffed:thumb:


Really enjoyed it and it was a nice introduction into AAS


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got experience with injectibles but find it really hard to train legs and do some ground work when I have pip

I've done anavar only cycle before and found it great but got horrib muscle pumps in forearms, but that's what I expected, i think I'm going to invest the £ and give this a try during winter, I'll probably run a separate journal.

I can get pc 10mg or med-tech 15mg for the same prices, I've been stung with crap pc anavar before so not confident on there orals, swaying towards med-tech

Is an AI worth running thoughout as its not a totally dry compound ?

What about my natural test will that be suppressed much ? Worth running hcg ?


----------



## Chris_Mcfc (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone run t Bol who is very gyno prone or carrying some gyno

From previous cycles etc?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

CJ said:


> I put on 7kg in 8 weeks with lots of clean food
> 
> Was my first cycle and I did run a log on here but I think I deleted it.
> 
> Still have start / finish pics somewhere


Any chance of seeing your start and finish, would be good to see what to expect


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

strongr said:


> Any chance of seeing your start and finish, would be good to see what to expect


lol 7kg in 8 weeks is alot of weight for a tbol only cycle especially, whilst I don't doubt it was done, I do doubt many people would get those sort of gains.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I ran tbol at 80mg ed for 5-6weeks at the start of my test cycle gained 14lbs in first 4weeks. made me look very hard and dry. also vascularity was improved quite a bit. strength not as good as dbol but still good. I'm going to be running it for 6-8weeks at 80-100mg at the front end of my next cycle npp and test.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Think I'm going to run 100mg for 10 weeks


----------

